# Surge pricing, really???



## Afzala60 (Nov 21, 2015)

How can uber sit there and justify minimum fair prices with surge pricing!? The bludy customers are made aware of how long the surge will last for and on top uber has the audacity to tell the customers surge is only there to attract the drivers. Drivers are being mugged!! Sad we have to carry on working as they have wiped out the rest.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

new drivers are the problem. they do not know that if we all stay offline, the friggin surge stays forever...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> new drivers are the problem. they do not know that if we all stay offline, the friggin surge stays forever...


And how do you get a surge ping if you stay offline?

The issue in my area is drivers racing to surges like lemmings killing it for those of us there before we get a ping.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> And how do you get a surge ping if you stay offline?


Monitor the rider app, go online when the surge hits a desirable rate. You will get pings. If it's surging, that means the demand is high & people are looking for rides.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Monitor the rider app, go online when the surge hits a desirable rate. You will get pings. If it's surging, that means the demand is high & people are looking for rides.


does not take nuclear science degree to figure this out.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> does not take nuclear science degree to figure this out.


I didn't consider the rider app.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I got a surge ping from 8 miles away tonight. I kept thinking this bastard is gonna cancel any minute now..


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I didn't consider the rider app.


lol


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I didn't consider the rider app.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm aware that the only surge I'm getting are from old people using Uber the first time and extremely drunk people.
Those that always asks "how much is this gonna cost" @ a 1.2 surge rate are the best. Once dropped off, guarantee 2 star deduction minus any other circumstances during the ride.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

HiFareLoRate said:


> Those that always asks "how much is this gonna cost" @ a 1.2 surge rate are the best. Once dropped off, guarantee 2 star deduction minus any other circumstances during the ride.


3 star's for 2x, 3x, and above sounds like an even exchange in my book especially if the fare is above $50. At this point in my Uber driver life, a 1* here and there is a fart in the wind.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

If the surge is some sort of scam that is just to trick drivers, how do you explain the surge fares I've been paid?

Uber doesn't have to have surges at all. Taxis don't- they typically charge the same rates regardless of how busy it is.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Surge is a scam. If it were truly based upon demand I would never sit within a surge zone for 10+ minutes, near the busiest restaurant spots, without a single ping.
It's all about driver manipulation, nothing more. Consider yourself lucky when you actually land a surge fare.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Well I can only speak for myself. Here in San Diego during bar close I get surge fares every weekend. One thing I learned when I first started was, it helps to know where the demand is coming from within that surge area. I could be in a surge area & not get diddly-squat because I wasn't close to the points of demand. This especially helps me now because most of the new drivers don't have a clue where demand is coming from within a surge zone. So the more expirence drivers get first crack @ high surge fares before the horde of drivers enters the zone, lowering & eventually killing the surge. I'm not doubting what you guys are saying about fake surge but I am attesting to my expirence with actual surge's.


----------

